# Abrunden u.s.w. - wie? Plugin?



## Alex363 (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,
wie läßt sich am besten diese Fläche gestalten? Ein Kreis der nach Link/Rechts verschoben ist? Und dann diese Abrundung? Gibt es dafür eventuell ein Plugin das diesen Dienst verrichtet?


----------



## devilrga (6. Januar 2005)

hi,
Den Kreis Teilen geht ganz einfach. Zuerst eine Hälfte des Kreises auswählen und dann "Ausschneiden" dann einfach "Einfügen". Nun hast du zwei Ebenen mit jeweils einer Hälfte des Kreises, davon kannst du eine nach oben verschieben.
Was meinst du mit Abrunden?

/edit: Hab ebend ein Beispiel angehangen, dazu schreib ich noch ein Tut. 

mfg


----------



## Alex363 (6. Januar 2005)

ja, ein Tutorial wäre sehr gut. Mit Abrunden meine ich die Seiten, vielleicht nicht grade der beste Ausdruck, aber ich wüßte nun auch nicht wie ich es sonst beschreiben sollte. Man sieht es bei dir auch in der Schrift, die hat sowas rundes. Kannst du mir das in deinem Tutorial erklären und wie man das auch auf die Flächen übertragen kann?


----------



## Leola13 (6. Januar 2005)

Hai,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe meinst du den Ebeneneffekt.

Abgeflachte Kante und Relief, evtl. noch Schlagschatten oder Schein

Ciao Stefan


----------



## devilrga (6. Januar 2005)

hi,
ich habe jetzt ein Videotutorial gemacht. Das ist aber in 2 Teilen, weil mein Webspace son sch*** filesizelimit hat.
Teil 1 
Teil 2 
(Rechtsklick/Ziel speichern unter).
Ich habe in dem Tutorial noch vergessen zu zeigen wie man den Button färbt, aber das erklärt das Handbuch.

mfg


----------



## Alex363 (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

danke für deine Tutorials, ich habe sie mir geladen doch kann sie nicht öffnen? Welches Programm/Codec benötige ich dafür? Ich habe den Windows Media Player 10 und WinXP Pro installiert. 

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage: Wie kann man einen Schriftzug um einen Kreis, z. B. um dieses Logo außenherum verlaufen lassen?


----------



## dkf (7. Januar 2005)

http://www.techsmith.com/products/studio/codecdownload.asp 
...und dann läuft's ;-]


----------



## devilrga (7. Januar 2005)

Wenn du Photoshop CS hast musst du einfach einen Pfad erstellen der um das Objekt geht und dann mit dem Textwerkzeug auf den Pfad klicken.

mfg


----------



## Alex363 (9. Januar 2005)

Wie geht das? Fenster>Pfad um die Pfad Pallete einzublenden und dann über den kleinen Pfeil, rechts in der Ecke Arbeitspfad anwählen Bei mir ist der Arbeitpfad grau-ausgeblendet.


----------

